# Working out and eating the right way makes me lose SA



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm serious. Ok, yesterday I lifted some weights. Today I went on the tread mill for 20 minutes. I would vary the speeds and slope so that I had to run hard 3 seperate times for about 2 minutes each, and then set the speed to slow right after those peaks. I was also carrying these 2 pound weights while running. Then I ate a can of Tuna and drank some fruit juice. 

I honestly don't remember the last time I felt so.....good. I felt very outgoing and confident and upbeat for most of the day. I'm going to keep up with these excercises and see what happens. I read on the Internet that excercising creates endorphins in the brain that make a person feel very positive. Have you had similar experiences?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I feel good when i am active as well. Conversely i feel bad when i do nothing, which is why i try and exercise everyday. It does make a big difference.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Working out makes me lose depression not SA.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

EXERCISE GOOD

too bad I've had a nagging cold for the last month and my workouts have been all messed up


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:ditto I'm starting to get sick as well, on top of that the workload for my classes is piling up mercilessly, so my exercise and eating schedule has been in disarray, but yeah in response to the original post exercise and eating well definitely have great benefits to your mind and body.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I always feel good after I run...problem is I it only last a bit...and then I am back to feeling like crap with anxious thoughts...


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Strength said:


> I'm serious. Ok, yesterday I lifted some weights. Today I went on the tread mill for 20 minutes. I would vary the speeds and slope so that I had to run hard 3 seperate times for about 2 minutes each, and then set the speed to slow right after those peaks. I was also carrying these 2 pound weights while running. Then I ate a can of Tuna and drank some fruit juice.
> 
> I honestly don't remember the last time I felt so.....good. I felt very outgoing and confident and upbeat for most of the day. I'm going to keep up with these excercises and see what happens. I read on the Internet that excercising creates endorphins in the brain that make a person feel very positive. Have you had similar experiences?


Yeah exercise really helps me, it certainly beats sitting around doing nothing


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

this is a little different from eating well and exercising, but losing weight helps me feel less anxious. as i get smaller, or perceive myself to be smaller, my anxiety lessens. i've had problems with eating disorders (anorexia) in the past because of this. i'm a mess really.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree 100%. I have come to the conclusion that excercise should be the absolute top priority for me in combatting depression, apathy, and SA! I feel so much better on the days that I get in some vigorous exercise.* I am now telling myself that if I choose not to exercise then I am choosing to feel bad for the day!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm taking weight training at my school and after my workouts, I felt happy and relaxed. Excerise really is a good combatant against depression if done right.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

it's good to see other people finding exercise helpful in dealing with anxiety


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Exercise has made a pretty good difference in terms of mood/depression. But, it's short lived now. I just exercise and eat healthy for the sake of being healthy now. Sometimes it's torturous to even workout cause I get severe depression during workouts sometimes, the worst feelings ever.


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been kind of taking a break on the healthiness for a month or so and that has been the worse month i've in a years. I'm not sure if there is a connection but it seems so. I've found out that before i go running I have no hopes for the future and i'm just all lazy but afterwards i'm kind of energized and i think all different. Actually i've known that for some time now but i've just let the lazyness take over. But now i'm going excercising again and be more healthy. Yeah.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

cool
cowabonga
yeah it's all habit. Once you make it a habit, it doesn't seem like work anymore.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Ah....looking back at this post I can't believe I stopped working out. It really is all habit for me when it comes to going to the gym or excercising. One week my relatives came to visit me, and then I stopped excercising because I had to keep them company and now I haven't done it since. :\


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Hehe you can always begin again


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Strength said:


> Ah....looking back at this post I can't believe I stopped working out. It really is all habit for me when it comes to going to the gym or excercising. One week my relatives came to visit me, and then I stopped excercising because I had to keep them company and now I haven't done it since. :\


That's one thing I've learned, always make time for yourself and exercise no matter what. If someone is over at my house they can exercise with me or sit on their butt watching TV. I don't care who they are, I'm getting my workout!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Anxiety is mostly caused by the hormone adrenaline, and fear is caused by the hormone cortisol. Physical activity burns the adrenaline and cortisol off of us, which is why we feel more confident and outgoing after exercise.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I need to quit being lazy and go to the gym. Thinking about walking into the gym causes anxiety...that's the main reason why I avoid it. I feel so weak most of the time and I know it's because of lack of exercise.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> I'm serious. Ok, yesterday I lifted some weights. Today I went on the tread mill for 20 minutes. I would vary the speeds and slope so that I had to run hard 3 seperate times for about 2 minutes each, and then set the speed to slow right after those peaks. I was also carrying these 2 pound weights while running. Then I ate a can of Tuna and drank some fruit juice.
> 
> I honestly don't remember the last time I felt so.....good. I felt very outgoing and confident and upbeat for most of the day. I'm going to keep up with these excercises and see what happens. I read on the Internet that excercising creates endorphins in the brain that make a person feel very positive. Have you had similar experiences?


thank you. ive been saying this since day one.

short-term benefit: after i left the gym, i'd feel like you. full of energy, all upbeat and talkative; all due to whatever hormones or whatever i had flowing. another minor thing that helped my mood in regards to the gym... the fact that i went, was out in the world like a normal member of society, and did something productive...that boosted my mood a bit, in addition to the physical rush i'd get.

I'd always leave the gym all hopped up and get in my car and call people on my cell until i found someone to talk to, and i'd make plans with them-"lets go here, lets call so & so"....but the gym was 30 minutes away. By the time i got home, it wore off and i was ready for some protein shake and bed...meanwhile i made plans to go some rediculous thing. I'd be like, 'what was i thinking when i called him/her? i have to go to sleep''

long-term benefits
>going to the gym 4-5 times a week, you quickly will become accustomed to being there, and you are numbed to the anxiety you'd usually imagine having if you went to a gym for the first time
>you'll be healthier, and health affects mood
>you'll look better after a few weeks, increasing your self confidence
>and many more


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Doesn't do anything for my anxiety or depression. In fact, once my adrenaline starts going, I start getting anxiety or panic attacks much easier.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out and eating the right way makes me lose S*



ColdFury said:


> Doesn't do anything for my anxiety or depression. In fact, once my adrenaline starts going, I start getting anxiety or panic attacks much easier.


thats because you arent wearing these when you go:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - a Browns fan :fall.
If it weren't for all of the arrests this season, the Bengales would have been better!  (Chad Johnson needs to chill)

Adrenaline is the hormone that calms you down. I don't see how it causes more panic. If it weren't for that hormone, I would look like that cartoon cat with his claws in the ceiling! :eek


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ugh - a Browns fan :fall.
> If it weren't for all of the arrests this season, the Bengales would have been better!  (Chad Johnson needs to chill)
> 
> Adrenaline is the hormone that calms you down. I don't see how it causes more panic. If it weren't for that hormone, I would look like that cartoon cat with his claws in the ceiling! :eek


im indifferent towards the browns...thats just the best picture i could find of those early 90's weightlifter pants.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been in good shape before and it never really did anything for my SA. Working out sometimes gives a temporary relief of depression for me.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Adrenaline is the hormone that calms you down. I don't see how it causes more panic. If it weren't for that hormone, I would look like that cartoon cat with his claws in the ceiling


Adrenaline makes your heart beat faster and quickens your reflexes. It does the exact opposite of calming you down.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

> Adrenaline is the hormone that calms you down. I don't see how it causes more panic. If it weren't for that hormone, I would look like that cartoon cat with his claws in the ceiling!


 - Um, adrenaline does not calm you down... :con :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I made it a goal this year to start exercising more often (not that I ever did before). It's been about a month since I started, but I haven't done much in the past week because I've had a pretty bad flu. Anyway, I gotta say that it is friggin' fantastic. I did 30 minutes on an elliptical trainer earlier, and by the time I was done I could barely walk and was drenched in sweat, but it felt great. It kills a ton of stress and depression for me. I felt so bad this past week, but today I feel pretty damn good now that I've got my workout in. I try to do it at least every other day.

I'm definately going to start building up and doing more. This has really helped a lot. I just throw on a good CD and go nuts. :lol

I highly recommend some intense exercise if you haven't tried it yet. :idea


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out and eating the right way makes me lose S*



Njodis said:


> I highly recommend some intense exercise if you haven't tried it yet. :idea


like an SAS fight club? THAT would make you forget about "are people thinking about how i walk weird?" You'll be busy trying to avoid a right hand to the mouth. It'll be 4 minutes of freedom from SA.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

starblob said:


> I feel good when i am active as well. Conversely i feel bad when i do nothing, which is why i try and exercise everyday. It does make a big difference.


 :agree


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

SpesVitae said:


> starblob said:
> 
> 
> > I feel good when i am active as well. Conversely i feel bad when i do nothing, which is why i try and exercise everyday. It does make a big difference.
> ...


thats what led to me sleeping 18-20 hours a day, from 3/05-12/06. I felt bad always, i didnt care nor want to do anything or see anyone, and realized the best time was the time i was asleep. Plus i was on unemployment, so i didnt have to work...so i created a monster basically. this way of thinking and actions that followed rate high on the list of biggest mistakes ever.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I just read a website that talked about how adrenaline is put into your system particularly in stressful situations. In the past, a stressful situation usually meant fighting someone or doing physical activity like running etc, so it would be burned off. But in today's soceity, most high stress things do not involve physical activity which can lead to excess adrenaline in the body. This can give rise to insomnia, and jittery nerves. The excercising is what burns off the excess adrenaline.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

moon37 said:


> I always feel good after I run...problem is I it only last a bit...and then I am back to feeling like crap with anxious thoughts...


same here

i feel like i'm on such a high after running then it ends after my negative thoughts get to me..argh


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

STRENGTH...

Love that username. Working out has been by far the best remedy for me for fighting anxiety. It's better than any medication or therapist. It gives you soo much more confidence, and makes you feel great about yourself when you see the results. I don't know why but I also stopped working out ever since school started. I just have so much stuff I have to worry about now and I got off track. I'm planning on starting again and sticking with it. 

Also for those who haven't tried exercise as a remedy, you are missing out. At first its hard to start but if you stick with it, you'll be amazed by the results.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm a personal trainer and have been working out for years. It's the only thing that clears my head but it doesn't get rid of SA. It only avoids it. When I workout I zone out and can't think about any anxieties. When your doing high intensities your mind is completly clear. Helps with depression and anxiety, but I don't feel like giving a public speech or talking to people more then usual afterwords. Only alcohol used to do that. That don't work anymore though.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

The more we stay active, the less time our brains have to contemplate our SA. Stay active!


----------



## SA70 (Feb 17, 2007)

I couldnt live without my daily running..14 years and I am sure i have only missed about 6 days !


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Working out makes me feel good too. I workout every morning with Denise Austin. When i'm done...my energy level increases and my confidence gets a little boost. I also do 100 sit ups a day(which is not easy),Yoga and Pilates. I'm trying to get my abs tight as well as build muscle tone in my behind,legs, and shoulders. 

I don't know what it is about working out, but he sure does make me feel better. I wish i could afford a home gym but i can't at this time. Believe it or not....i'm very much into taking care of myself, but its hard when you don't have the money all the time. Nothing is free.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Lifting weights makes me feel good if I do it alone, i hate the feeling of being weak so i'm addicted to lifting every other day. Been doing this since i was 16 pretty much. I love the adrenaline rush and the blood pump you get lifting.

I hate the gym though. People stare when they see a guy my size outlifting guys who are 6' and 200 lbs. I had enough money so i bought a few thousand worth of gym equipment for my house.

Working out makes me feel *great* during the work out, but it doesnt help with depression/confidince afterwards.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: re: Working out and eating the right way makes me lose S*



Failure said:


> I hate the gym though. People stare when they see a guy my size outlifting guys who are 6' and 200 lbs.


I would wear a neon flashing sign if I could do that. You so crazy!


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

I like working out, takes my mind off other things. When i get out of school i'll probably lift and run on my own free time. My weight lifting class in highschool is my favorite class actually because I have a group of friends in that class.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------

